# my new old street machine



## thehugheseum (May 31, 2013)

i ride both an antique bike and then my modern bike was a fixi..........a chum of mine put this neat thing together for me the other day.........so im selling my modern fixi,this bike rocks 2 different sets of wheels,this set is fixi vintage schwinn hubs 28 hole on bon tragers 700c rims/tires the other set is stock schwinn hubs,alloy 27 inch rims and a freewheel single speed hub


momma let me build the wheels in the house so i just had to mock it up in the kitchen,its a schwinn super sport..........thats about where my knowledge base ends on it other than every part is vintage schwinn except for the modern bon trager rims......i love it!


----------



## rhenning (Jun 1, 2013)

I have built basically the same bike and am wondering how you can possible ride it with the wind trainer front sprocket.  You must be in the 120+ gear inches area.  Is your first name either Greg or Lance.  Mine is a tough go with a 40 to 16 and about 70 gear inches.  Roger


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 1, 2013)

Man I know jack about the sprocket count and all that but I just took it out on its maiden voyage..........holy crap is it fast,I had no problem holding the pace..........ended up getting a flat and stopped at a bike shop to replace the tube......the fellas inside wanted to hate it but they loved it and they all took pics and wanted to shake hands........I really like this setup and I'm surprised such a late bike can get me so hyphy


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 2, 2013)

How did you get extra holes the chainring drilled?


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 2, 2013)

those arent drilled but punched at the factory by schwinn


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 2, 2013)

I see, I was only familiar with the ring that the smaller holes.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 2, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> I see, I was only familiar with the ring that the smaller holes.




Neat,do you have any pics? I really am not very knowledgable on bikes of this vintage or anything for that matter......love to learn though


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Jun 2, 2013)

Sure, here's a pic of the one I know, but after a search I found the kind posted above too. I'm trying to get more holes in this one now.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow that's a strange compilation of parts


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 8, 2013)

i rode this yellow little monster today in a triathalon event.........i took 5th in my event,it was fast but of course was outdone by the super modern geared racers.......at the last 1/4 mile though i summoned the strength of thor himself and stood up for uber power pedaling,i think i pissed a few of the big dogs off when i passed em up


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 21, 2018)

Machine Age Victim said:


> Sure, here's a pic of the one I know, but after a search I found the kind posted above too. I'm trying to get more holes in this one now.
> View attachment 541720



I love your bike. Wish you were in Florida so I could see it in person.


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 24, 2018)

that crankset is gnarly


----------

